# CatPigBoy



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Swung by Carmike on the way home from church to get a refill on my popcorn bucket. Have people coming over to watch The Interview and a 4.00 refill on a giant bucket is hecka cheaper than microwave popcorn for 5 people.

Anyhoo, I set the bucket on the counter and went to kick off my shoes. I came back to Neelix on the counter staring in absolute wonder at the bucket full of delicious buttery happness.. he hadn't eaten any yet but I swear his little face was like God dropped manna from heaven just for him. I pushed some over the side for him and he scarfed it down.

Once I emptied the bucket into ziplock baggies (to stay fresh until later) I gave him the empty bucket to investigate (and clean the 'butter' from the bottom).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Neelix, the Popcorn Junkie!
He's having a heyday with that bucket!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

awe thats cute.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so sweet! I just discovered Winston is crazy about peas! Who would have guessed?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's funny, I hear my friends talking about how with their first kid they worked so hard to do everything right... but by the third one they were just happy if they didn't walk out into traffic.

Thats kind of how I handle Neelix. I was so strict with Book and MowMow, always monitoring everything they nibbled on and everything they did. If Neelix knocks something down it's like "Meh, screw it. I'll just replace it when he's older and less spastic" 

I just took the last of the baked ziti i made yesterday out of the pan and put it in a container for lunch tomorrow. I set the pan on the counter and of course Neelix started cleaning it. I paused for a second and thought... "to heck with it. There isn't THAT much on the side of the pan. Let him have it" and walked away. This would have been UNTHINKABLE when Book was his age. 

Same for the popcorn bucket. My first thought was that it probably wasn't good for him and my second was that it might make his coat even shinier and there wasn't a lot in the bottom. It also wasn't worth the argument and yelling when I tried to take it away.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Love it!! Great story and pic


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is it wrong that I stick _my _head in before my cats do?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I might have left that part out.

Along with the part that I had to eat some of it on the way home.... you know, just to make sure it didn't dump in my car..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL - that's an adorable pic. His coat looks gorgeous even without the butter.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That made my day! Did he stick around for the movie?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

He needs a bigger bucket!

I would have eaten some on the way home too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He spent most of the time hiding in my bedroom with Book but they both crept out a time or two. 

MowMow said hello to everyone and laid in his spot on the couch....then gave the stink eye to anyone who tried to make him move. He even swatted at a few persistent people who dared to touch his royal self.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope MowMow enjoyed the movie at least


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

OK one of my cats likes kettle corn - just one or two pieces is all I will part with. I have a feeling Neelix will be like my Mama who opened the cabinet door and went into the garbage because I was a little late with dinner.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, how adorable is that! Gotta love these kittens! Reminds me of a cat that we got in last week at the shelter. A caring citizen brought him in to the shelter like this:









We knocked him out and took the peanut butter jug off his head! Poor guy was ravenous after that - probably had not eaten in quite awhile. We named him P.B. and he is up for adoption now.

Neelix, be very careful what you stick you head into!

:thumb


----------

